# My 5 Year old took these at his Aunts Wedding...He actually did an awesome Job!



## Boxhousev (Apr 20, 2012)

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Love this one, he did great!)

6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Me and my hubby)

8.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2012)

Is he available for engagement photo sessions or family reunions?


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 20, 2012)

At that rate he's gonna smoke any of us by the age of 10.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 20, 2012)

Better than all the instagraming going on nowadays!


----------



## jackiex_x (Apr 20, 2012)

i like #7 & #8


----------



## fokker (Apr 20, 2012)

He should be charging around $700 based on typical Craigslist rates.


----------



## Boxhousev (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I was very impressed when I was going through memory card. In fact I was jealous.  I'll send them a bill! Lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Beats 99% of the "PRO" MWACs that hang out on here!


----------



## HL45 (Apr 21, 2012)

Good Stuff


----------



## jaomul (Apr 22, 2012)

And he never even posted here to see which lens to use and whether he would get away with auto


----------

